# Regulador de volumen de Pablin



## Vegetal Digital (Ago 29, 2009)

Hola, como no tengo conocimientos de audio queria preguntarles su opinión sobre este circuito:

CONTROL AUTOMATICO DE VOLUMEN

En la página dice que anda bien, pero…es Pablin, no es que sea racista pero es que hasta yo he construido circuitos que no andan de esa página…:-?
Ya tengo el PCB diseñado solo faltaria imprimirlo y comprar los componentes .
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ago 29, 2009)

Cuando Pablín dice que anda... Hay que revisar el datasheet

Fijándome sin demasiado esmero, parece bastante similar a los circuitos de aplicación que vienen en el ya nombrado datasheet. Da la impresión de funcionar, pero revisá vos bien los dos circuitos.

Saludos


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ago 29, 2009)

Ok si anda les digo, igualmente con el datasheet, como ya dije no se nada de audio, mi fuerte son las señales digitales.
saludos


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 4, 2009)

Bien les cuento que termine el circuito, pero no logre que ande.
Probé con la computadora, compare dos canciones sin el regulador y con el regulador y no cambio en nada.
Probé con el volumen de la Pc y cambia igual en los parlantes de salida...

Diganme que más puedo probar o cualquier comentario/sugerencia.
saludos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 5, 2009)

Revisando un poco el circuito, parecería funcionar lo de Pablín (raro, pero cierto).

¿Podés subir un esquema de cómo conectaste todo y quizá una foto del sistema?
Otra cosa, ¿con qué estás alimentando el circuito?


Saludos


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 5, 2009)

Bien aqui estan el circuito en livewire y pcb wizard.
cuando pueda subo la foto con la cámara, por ahora el celu.

lo alimente con una fuente de voltaje regulada, la de li-ion a 7.2v:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-376/


----------



## Cacho (Sep 5, 2009)

Mirá la pata 12 del integrado.
Ahí le ví un pequeño moco al PCB. Comparala con el esquema ;-)
Se puede solucionar usando el mismo PCB que tenés hecho si no me equivoco. Si no lo lográs, avisá y vemos.
Igual, para probarlo no hace falta que quede muy prolijo.

Saludos


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 5, 2009)

Hola, tenes razon Cacho, mis disculpas. Puse el capacitor de 33uF en la pata 12. Mire el datasheet y es muy importante ya que es de referencia de algo...
Pero ahora no se escucha nada, por momentos se escucha algo pero con muchisimo ruido.
Probe con varias tensiones hasta 12 máximo. También con un bateria de 9v pero no hay forma.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 5, 2009)

¡Me estás haciendo pensar!
Me hirve la cabeza, diría Caballasca.

Antes de que se me reacliente el cerebro, y mientras leo cómo funciona el integrado este, te comento que es la primera vez que veo un condensador de 22uf cerámico. Fijate de corregir eso.

Buscá el condensador, hacé el cambio y comentá cómo va.

Saludos


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 5, 2009)

Queres que lo cambie por uno electrolitico? porque tengo puesto uno del tipo "lenteja"


----------



## Cacho (Sep 5, 2009)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> Queres que lo cambie por uno electrolitico? porque tengo puesto uno del tipo "lenteja"




¿de 22uf?
¡Decime dónde los comprás!


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 5, 2009)

Aca hay dos tiendas de electronica, en la que voy siempre me dijo: " esos capacitores no existen, solo vienen electroliticos" pero por suerte la otra tenia de estos. se llama Dayco pero no creo que quieras venir hasta La Pampa a comprar capcitores!!

Encontre este otro circuito 
http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/alc/alc.htm
http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/alc/fig06.htm
Hay dos cambios en comparacion al otro. los capcitores de las patas 4 y 12.
Voy a probar eso. Cada vez me esta dando mas confianza que va a terminar andando...
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 6, 2009)

Viejo, 22uf no existe en cerámico. ¡Es un valor demasiado grande!. Es electrolítico sí o sí.

Para ser de 22uf tendría que decir 226 tu condensador. ¿Por qué valor lo reemplazaste?


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 6, 2009)

El capacitor dice 223, de cuanto es 22000 nano o picofaradio?
Cambie los capacitores por los de la pág que puse anteriormente y me di cuenta de una cosa; tenia todos los capacitores alreves, en la pág de pablin no aclaraba y me fije en la otra y están todos alreves de como los puse.
Igual sigue con muchisimo ruido aunque algo se entiende.
saludos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 6, 2009)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> El capacitor dice 223, de cuanto es 22000 nano o picofaradio?


Picos... 22000 picos.
Son 22nf, en lugar de 22uf.



Vegetal Digital dijo:


> Cambie los capacitores por los de la pág que puse anteriormente y me di cuenta de una cosa; tenia todos los capacitores alreves, en la pág de pablin no aclaraba y me fije en la otra y están todos alreves de como los puse.



¿Qué no aclaraba? Están todos bien dibujados... El único en el que no aclara polaridad es el de 22uf, y es obvia la orientación.




Vegetal Digital dijo:


> Igual sigue con muchisimo ruido aunque algo se entiende.


Ok... Ahora te vas a sentar y a relevar vos el circuito que tenés, compararlo con el de Pablín y hasta que no encuentres dos diferencias no pares. Por lo menos son dos... Copiá bien el circuito.

Después, lo de los ruidos pueden ser varias cosas, pero se me ocurre que el diseño del PCB está jugándote en contra. Como decís que lo tuyo son las señales digitales, te lo pongo así: ¿Cómo deberían ser las pistas en un circuito para señales digitales?
Respuesta: Lo más cortas posibles.
Acordate de que todo es una antena. Más largo, más probable que haga algo feo.

Segunda cosa: ¿Masas? Un solo camino para cada una a un solo punto. Eso tampoco está muy bien.

De alguna de las cosas de arriba pueden venir tus ruidos.
De todas formas, buscá las dos diferencias. Sólo te doy una pista: 1000 a 1 ;-)

Saudos


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 6, 2009)

MMM asi que los capacitores son de 22nF...eso me pasa por cambiar de vendedor...
sobre los capacitores al reves yo pensaba que la polaridad era alreves, me di cuenta al ver el otro circuito.

Y si pruebo hacerlo en protoboard y si anda le hago un nuevo PCB mejor disñado?
Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 6, 2009)

Probá si querés.

No sólo por cambiar de vendedor: Es principalmente por no saber los códigos de los condensadores. No le eches toda al culpa al vendedor... Buena parte es tuya.

Por lo pronto tenés al menos dos errores con respecto al circuito de Pablín (además del condensador que faltaba y del de 22nf por 22uf).
Como recomendación, encontralos, solucionalos y fijate si la cosa mejora.
Si no mejora, ahí empezá a pensar en un rediseño.

Saludos


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hola chicos!!
El asunto se les volvio complicado. Quiza la alimentación no esta bien filtrada, demaciados voltios en juego 12v u 8 volts. Intenta modificarlo y filtrarlo bien para evitar ruidos. Recuerden que se debe desacoplar la fuente de alimentación con un condensados 103 osea, .01uf=10nf. Lo pones lo más cerca posible de la pata de alimentación del IC, entre tierra y Vss.
Si se fijan, la salidas del IC, estan conectadas a tierra con un resistor de 10k. Porque no usar un preset(resistencia variable) para ajustar la mejor salida.
Recurda que la señal es pequeña y posiblemente requiera de amplificación al final.

Otra opción que pablin no consideró, es la de usar un control remoto que no sea con infrarojos, sino con RF. Más complicado pero este funcionaría aún debajo de la cama. 

Me desconecto la pagina, enviandome un error de conexión, espero que no se haga un doble post y me sancionen...


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 7, 2009)

Encontré esto que seguro te puede servir: http://www.ikkaro.com/control-automatico-volumen






Este proyecto está dirigido para los que están *cansados de tener que bajar o aumentar el volumen* de un aparato, por ejemplo el televisor donde en algunos canales el *volumen del audio* durante una* publicidad* *no es el mismo* que el de la película que se esta viendo, o cuando en una película la *voz es tenue* en *comparación al efecto de sonido* siguiente o la música. Esto puede llegar a ser muy molesto y si no se posee el control remoto o no se sabe donde se dejo, este aparato puede ser una solución perfecta. El proyecto es sencillo y se requiere *muy poco conocimiento de electrónica para realizarlo*. Basándonos en un *integrado* desarrollado *para* grabadores de *cassette*, el cual incluye en su patillas *circuitos de control automático de nivel*, se puede hacer  un equipo capaz de nivelar una señal de audio sin importar su nivel original. En otras palabras controla el volumen por nosotros y a nuestro gusto.





_Los componentes electrónicos necesarios son:_

-2 Capacitores  de 1 nF

-6 Capacitores de 10 µF

-2 Capacitores de 100 µF

-2 Resistencias de 2,2 KΩ

-1 Resistencia de 4,7 MΩ

-4 Resistencias de 56 KΩ

-2 Resistencias variables de 10 KΩ

-2 Integrados: 1ro. TDA7284, 2do 78L08

El siguiente es el diagrama del circuito, como se ve es simple y se reduce a unos pocos componentes pasivos, además del circuito integrado.
​http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/6895/fig06.jpg​ 
Para aquellos que deseen realizar el dispositivo sobre una plaqueta, el siguiente es el circuito impreso:​
http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/1866/fig07.jpg​
La disposición de los componentes sobre la placa de circuito impreso es la siguiente:​


​
*CONSTRUCCIÓN:*

Una vez obtenido el circuito impreso por cualquiera de los métodos habituales, proceder al montaje de los componentes. Comenzar colocando las resistencias en sus lugares correspondientes y seguir con los condensadores de disco, condensadores electrolíticos y resto de los componentes. Para el montaje del integrado TDA7284 utilizar preferiblemente un zócalo ya que de esta manera se evita dañarlo durante el proceso de soldadura y también es más fácil sustituirlo.​




​
Por estética conviene utilizar una caja de plástico de un tamaño ligeramente superior al de la placa de circuito impreso para la sujeción y guardado de este.​



En los laterales de la caja colocar un conector de salida de señal y unos cables para la alimentación y entrada de señal. La alimentación para este proyecto puede ser cualquier tensión continua de entre 6 y 12 voltios, y no necesariamente estabilizada. Lo que es importante es que esté bien filtrada, para evitar ruidos de alterna en el audio. El tipo de conector utilizado dependerá del uso que se vaya a dar al montaje.  Por ejemplo: si es intercalado entre la vídeo y el TV será por medio de los conectores de AV.​


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 7, 2009)

Cacho: tenes razón, ya me baje las tablas con las conversiones y un programa para no equivocarme. Gracias por toda tu ayuda, sino me hubiera rendido...
Voy a hacer de nuevo(y bien) el circuito que puso Drix en protoboard, alimentado con un bateria. 
Ahora me dio curiosidad por ver la señal de mi fuente que tan estabilizada está, ya le pedi a un amigo que me preste su osciloscopio para verlo.

Saludos y gracias de nuevo a todos.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 7, 2009)

De nada VD, para eso es el foro.

Ánimo y revisá el circuito, que tiene un par de diferencias con el original. Eso puede ayudar al ruido. Te doy la misma pista que antes: 1000 a 1 y te agrego que tiene muy poca ganancia así como lo armaste. Ahora encontrá vos dónde pusiste mal las dos cosas ;-)

La fuente, revisala cuando tengas un osciloscopio a mano y contá cómo se la ve.

Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 7, 2009)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> Cacho: tenes razón, ya me baje las tablas con las conversiones y un programa para no equivocarme. Gracias por toda tu ayuda, sino me hubiera rendido...
> Voy a hacer de nuevo(y bien) el circuito que puso Drix en protoboard, alimentado con un bateria.
> Ahora me dio curiosidad por ver la señal de mi fuente que tan estabilizada está, ya le pedi a un amigo que me preste su osciloscopio para verlo.
> 
> Saludos y gracias de nuevo a todos.




Con un capacitor, dos resistencias y un parlante te ahorrás el osciloscopio 

No es ni remotamente tan preciso, pero te puede dar una idea para comprar


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 8, 2009)

DriX dijo:


> Con un capacitor, dos resistencias y un parlante te ahorrás el osciloscopio
> 
> No es ni remotamente tan preciso, pero te puede dar una idea para comprar


 
Como irian las resistencias en paralelo o serie? con respecto al parlante...

[EDITO] DriX fijate que la resistecia del circuito es de 4,7 MΩ no KΩ


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 8, 2009)

Las dos resistencias como divisor resistivo y el capacitor para bloquear la corriente continua.
Fue algo que se me ocurrió en el momento, jamás lo probé, pero debería funcionar 


Ya corregí el post, aunque de todas formas en el circuito estaba como de 4,7MΩ


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 11, 2009)

Hola gente, ya puse el circuito de drix (que es igual al que yo encontré antes) en protoboard, me ocupo 3/4 menos que el PCB que hice primero.

Pero no lo pude hacer andar!! Revise varias veces los circuitos y están bien, volvi a probar con el sonido de la PC y amplificandolo con los parlantes de la PC. 

No tiene nada de ruido, (en realidad a penas se escucha pero es por la fuente).
¿Que podra ser? Los capacitores son de 16v y 35v y las resistencias todas de 1/4W, los capacitores de 1nF dicen 102...

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 11, 2009)

1nf=102, bien hasta ahí.

¿Ya viste los dos errores que tenías en el otro circuito?
Si se repiten en el proto (y es la madre de tus problemas), es lógico que no suene.

Otra cosa: ¿Estás seguro de que el integrado funciona?

Saludos


----------



## gaturroo (Sep 11, 2009)

hola soy nuevo en el foro y me reenganche, y mas con este tema porque al circuito lo tengo armado, pero no lo prove por haragan. Pero lo que les queria comentar es que yo arme el plano que te da datasheetcatalog, y si hay diferencias... por ejemplo la pata numero (4) con el famoso capacitor de 22uf ceramico que en plano de Datashee es de (22uf electrolitico).  bueno sin mas que decir, me voy aponer las pilas y lo voy a provar y comentarles como me fue.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 11, 2009)

cacho, no estoy seguro de que errores comentas ademas de que los capacitores están alreves, igual para el protoboard imprimi el circuito de drix y lo arme y revise varias veces. 
No es que no suena, de hecho el sonido pasa sin ninguna dificultad, aunque no regula la intensidad!!!

El integrado no se si anda o no, lo compre, es nuevo. Nunca sobrepase los 11v y no inverti la polaridad, que otro factor puede dañarlos?

gaturroo espero con ansias cualquier resultado

Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 11, 2009)

Tal vez tenga demasiada amplitud la señal de entrada.

Fijate en la hoja de datos el gráfico del voltaje de entrada vs voltaje de salida.
Entre 5 y 100mV de entrada, la salida se mantiene constante a 1V, pero después de eso la salida aumenta con la entrada. Probá disminuyendo la señal de entrada.

PD: También el capacitor que va a la pata 4 es de 22uF en la hoja de datos, no de 10.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 11, 2009)

No entiendo lo del voltaje, pruebo con otro aparato que no sea la compu?
que puede ser?


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 11, 2009)

O podés usar la pc, pero probá bajando más el volúmen desde la pc.

Si tenés osciloscopio, conectalo y fijate tener una señal de unos 50mV en la entrada del TDA.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 11, 2009)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> cacho, no estoy seguro de que errores comentas ademas de que los capacitores están alreves, igual para el protoboard imprimi el circuito de drix y lo arme y revise varias veces.
> *"No es que no suena, de hecho el sonido pasa sin ninguna dificultad, aunque no regula la intensidad"*!!!
> 
> El integrado no se si anda o no, lo compre, es nuevo. Nunca sobrepase los 11v y no inverti la polaridad, que otro factor puede dañarlos?
> ...


 
¿¿Lo que esta en tu cita, y en negrillas, me da a entender que la señal de entrada tiene la misma intensidad de salida??

Entonces esta claro que funciona, lo que debes hacer para ver si regula el volumen, es hacer lo inverso que sugiere Drix, "sube el volumen de entrada, que para eso es el circuito", si la salida se mantiene-baja- respecto a la entrada, significa que todo está en órden.

Tienes que conectar una pequeña bocina en la entrada -paralelo- que te sirva como monitor para cuando subas el volumen, eso te indicara que la entrada esta siendo exitada con un volumen más alto. Entonces, si el volumen de salida -conectado a otro parlante o pequeño amplificador- mantiene la misma intensidad de volumen,!!Funciona!!- !como si nunca hubieras modificado la señal de entrada! -Es posible que haya pequeños cambios en la salida cuando modifiques la intensidad de señal de entrada, pero se deberá a la saturación. No obstante, los cambios deberán ser mínimos.

En cuanto a los capacitores, lo único que puede pasar si están alreves, esque con el tiempo dejen de funcionar. Pero de inicio el funcionamiento no creo que se altere en extremo. ¿Qué es un capacitor? - Un par de placas separadas por un dielectrico. A menos que estén en corto.
Si el valor de los capacitores no es el,adecuado solo cambiará la frecuencia de salida. es decir, tendrás más agudos que graves en la salida. O talves una saturación exesiva.

Pero lo que está en azul me convence más.

*Saludos!!*


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 12, 2009)

CRONOS1970 dijo:


> Entonces esta claro que funciona, lo que debes hacer para ver si regula el volumen, es hacer lo inverso que sugiere Drix, "sube el volumen de entrada, que para eso es el circuito", si la salida se mantiene-baja- respecto a la entrada, significa que todo está en órden.



Mirá el gráfico de la figura 8 en la página 6 del datasheet (http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXryx.pdf), y fijate si seguís de acuerdo con lo que pusiste.

Mirando la página 8, sexto párrafo, vemos que a partir de 1Vrms a la salida empieza a recortar. Remitiendonós de nuevo a la figura 8, vemos que para 5mV de entrada ya tenemos 1V a la salida.
Si volvemos a mirar la figura 8, vemos que a partir de los 150mV aproximados a la entrada, ya empieza a dejar de recortar la salida, dejando de actuar el control automático de ganancia.

La placa de sonido de una PC facilmente puede enviar 1500mV por su salida, con lo que se pasarían por mucho esos aproximados 150mV a partir de los cuales el TDA aparentemente deja de ajustar la ganancia.
Por eso mismo es que le recomendé a Vegetal Digital el bajar el volúmen de su PC para probar de nuevo, para que pueda estar en el rango de trabajo del TDA la señal de su pc (es decir, entre 5 y 100mV más o menos).

Tengan en cuenta que es un integrado echo para usarse con cabezas de lectura de reproductores de cassete que trabajan con señales de niveles muy bajos, y que la placa de sonido de una PC está pensada para poder exitar directamente auriculares o pequeños parlantes.

Creo que sería práctico colocar un potenciómetro doble, o en su defecto dos presets (uno por cada canal) a las entradas del TDA para ajustar el nivel de entrada.


Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 12, 2009)

Y seguimos como el perro corriéndose la cola.

Bueh... Lo que dije por allá arriba de los dos errores es que tenés dos resistencias de 56k en lugar de 56 ohm. 1000 a 1 y en la realimentación, como te decía...

Con eso, la ganancia máxima del sistema se cae a 2, en lugar de 1001.

Ahora pedile que sin ganancia disponible haga algo el integrado.
Revisá el "detallecito", que supongo que es lo que te está dando dolores de cabeza.

Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 12, 2009)

Cacho, comparé los tres circuitos (Pablin, el que puse yo, y el del Datasheet), y son los tres prácticamente iguales. Es más, pareciera ser que el de Pablín es más fiel al Datasheet que el que puse yo (Salvando el error del capacitor, y otros dos capacitores de los que no dice el valor).

En el circuito hay tanto resistencias de 56 Ohm como de 56K, y en los tres circuitos están puestas de forma correcta (Las de realimentación en el datasheet son de 56K).



Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 12, 2009)

El error no está en el circuito Drix, sino en lo que montó Vegetal.

Revisá el PCB que colgó, ahí vas a ver el error en los valores, y si lo repitió cuando lo hizo en el protoboard...


Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 12, 2009)

Ah, es que no tengo Livewire ni PCBWizard (No entiendo por qué tanta gente usa ese software, es malísimo en mi opinión).

Uso Linux y el Eagle para circuitos y PCBs.


Pero en todo caso, aún con una ganancia de 2, alimentandoló con 500mV, a la saldría ya habría 1V por lo que el AGC empezaria a actuar. ¿Estoy en lo correcto? Ya me mareé un poco 

Como dijo que después armó el circuito que colgué yo, no supuse que sea un problema que venga arrastrando por un error de armado o en el circuito en sí, por lo que me pareció correcto mirar la fuente de sonido que siempre fue la misma. Revisé el datasheet y encontré eso que mencioné.
Obviamente puedo estar equivocado, además ando con dolor de cabeza hace días por un resfrío terrible que me agarró


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 13, 2009)

DriX dijo:


> Tengan en cuenta que es un integrado echo para usarse con cabezas de lectura de reproductores de cassete que trabajan con señales de niveles muy bajos, y que la placa de sonido de una PC está pensada para poder exitar directamente auriculares o pequeños parlantes.
> 
> Creo que sería práctico colocar un potenciómetro doble, o en su defecto dos presets (uno por cada canal) a las entradas del TDA para ajustar el nivel de entrada.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Ahí está el detalle, justamente por la elevada exitación de entrada, es que no existe regulación de volumen.

Tienes toda la razón Drix, Vegetal Digital tiene que pensar que el diseño es para señales de bajo nivel.

 Creo que por ahí tengo un circuito-diagrama- que permite un control de volumen automático para señales mas altas... Denme tiempo y se los subiré!!

Ya llegué!! he aquí el diagrama, pcb (siento la baja calidad del pcb) e indicaciones de funcionamiento y armado. (revista No. 214 ELCkTOR- editorial LARPRESS, S.A. - MADRID)

Saludos a todos!!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 14, 2009)

DriX dijo:


> Ah, es que no tengo Livewire ni PCBWizard (No entiendo por qué tanta gente usa ese software, es malísimo en mi opinión).
> Uso Linux y el Eagle para circuitos y PCBs.


Sí señor. El Livewire es una cosa poco potente y poco recomendable, pero tiene una virtud enorme: Es chiquito, liviano y tiene una interfaz muy simple.
Eso lo hace particularmente útil para dibujar un circuito simple (no para hacer el PCB) en un minuto.
Para PCBs, el EAGLE es lo mejor que probé y es el que uso.



DriX dijo:


> Pero en todo caso, aún con una ganancia de 2, alimentandoló con 500mV, a la saldría ya habría 1V por lo que el AGC empezaria a actuar. ¿Estoy en lo correcto? Ya me mareé un poco


Si te fijás, este circuito funciona bien entre 10 y 200mV a la entrada (Fig. 8 del datasheet de SGS Thompson de mayo del '97). En ese rango regula todo a 1V de salida, más arriba ya se dispara la curva.
La cosa es que con 2 de ganancia te lleva como máximo al doble esos voltajes (10 a 200mV van a 20 a 400mV).
Si arrancamos con 500mV ya nos fuimos lejos. Buena observación la de los bajos niveles de entrada. Será cuestión de poner un divisor resistivo a la entrada para bajarlos al rango que acepta el integradito y ya tendría que ir bien.

O usar el que posteó Cronos.

Saludos


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 14, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> El error no está en el circuito Drix, sino en lo que montó Vegetal.
> 
> Revisá el PCB que colgó, ahí vas a ver el error en los valores, y si lo repitió cuando lo hizo en el protoboard...
> 
> ...



Hola, perodn por no escribir antes, no tuve tiempo de probar. Tenias razon de las resistencias, me pasa por copiar y pegar e imprimir la listita de la pág(allí no pusieron las resistencias de 56 pero si en el circuito).
Las reemplaze y ahora se escucha muuuuy bajo, tuve que subir al máximo el volumen de ls parlantes de la Pc para poder escuchar algo.
¿Regulo o no? No importa por todo lo que dijeron más arriba, es normal que se escuhe tan bajo? digo porque si es para grabadorar quizá no esta hecho para ser reproducido directamente...

saludos y muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 14, 2009)

Pregunta fundamental antes de seguir:

Los parlantes tienen algún amplificador o van derecho sin nada?

Osea, tienen pilas, transformador o algo?



Saludos.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 15, 2009)

Sí, tiene un transformador que se conecta directamente a la red eléctrica (220v 50hz). Es el que uso para la computadora.


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 15, 2009)

Es raro, porque tendría que haber 1V a la salida del circuito que tiene que alcanzar más que bien para exitar los parlantes correctamente.

Tenés osciloscopio? Vendría muy bien para medir la salida del circuito, y compararla con la de entrada a varios niveles diferentes.


Si realmente está entregando 1V y no le alcanza a los parlantes, tendrías que poner un preamplificador entre el circuito y los parlantes (podrías hacer algo con un lm324 que son 4 operacionales), o subirle la ganancia al circuito (aunque hay que ver cómo responde y que no recorte a la salida).


PD: Una prueba rápida, sería cambiar las resistencias de 56 Ohm por unas de 270 o 560 Ohm para ver si te gusta más cómo funciona ahí.


PD2: El volúmen de la PC lo tenés al máximo, no?


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 16, 2009)

Hola, no tengo osciloscopio, si lo mido con el tester alcanzara a realizar la medición? Voy a cambiar las resistencias por 560ohm, antes por error mio tenia puestas de 56K, y se escuchaba bien...
el volumen de la PC probe al minimo, máximo, medio, etc.

Gracias


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 27, 2009)

Aver si no me moderan. Pero no encontraba el PCb de AVC que adjunte en el post siguiente: (#38, porsupuesto, de este mismo tema)_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/200919/ _ 
Bueno, aquí está el PCB, el scaner no me dá buenos resultados. Pues lo tengo en papel albanene (papel cebolla).


----------



## Tomasito (Nov 13, 2009)

Funcionó al final? Me quedé con la duda


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 13, 2009)

DriX dijo:


> Funcionó al final? Me quedé con la duda


 
No lo se. yo tambien me quedé igual..

Cambio..


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Nov 17, 2009)

hola gente, disculpen que no les conteste: no lo pude hacer andar pero decidi no seguirlo por ahora porque ya llegue a un punto en el que es necesario los conocimientos pero de mi parte. Como no tengo tiempo ni ganas de estudiar lo basico de audio, lo postergo para mas adelante.


----------

